# Grinding Noise in 2nd Gear? '99 5spd V6 Frontier



## dj.eph (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi everyone. Hopefully someone can provide some insight on this problem. 

Yesterday while driving to work I noticed a grinding noise while downshifting into 2nd gear. It doesn't happen all the time, but it's still something that bothers me. Shifting into any and all gears is fine. Shifts are smooth. No hesitation or issues with power being transferred to the tranny. Acceleration is good and there is no slipping or popping out of gears. The only time it makes a grinding noise is when I'm slowing down for a stop sign or traffic light, and I downshift through the gears. I'll push the clutch in and shift from 3rd to 2nd gear, and while the clutch is pressed in and the shifter is in 2nd gear, it makes a grinding noise. 

This only started yesterday, and it only happens every so often. The truck is a 1999 frontier with the v6 engine, 5 speed tranny, 4wd with 108,000 miles. I've had the truck since 68,000 miles and I haven't had the fluids changed. I did a search on this site and read some other similiar posts for other nissans and suspect it's the synchros in the tranny (read: not good). Just trying to get some other opinions before I bring it to the shop. 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Geoff


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It could be a number of things, but bad synchronizer blocking rings are a strong suspect. Ohter possibilities could be a bad shift fork or a clutch that is not properly disengaging, or even the odd chance that it's the pilot bearing. Due to your miles, I would replace the shifter bushing right about now as it can cause excess slop in the shifter and a missed shift. It's a cheap part and easy enough to do yourself if you have patience and a strong set of snap ring pliers. If it fixes it great, if not, you probably need one anyways. When I replaced mine in January at 225,000, it was missing due to wear! After replacing it, it became much easier to shift, but I did still have some grinding when shifting into gear. I had it rebuilt a few weeks ago ( at 245k) and it cost me $660 installed to have it done. Mine needed all new synchros, bearings and a 5th/reverse shift fork.Had I waited past the noticeable failure( still drove, only went 80 miles after the bearing popped) it would possibly cost me over a grand to fix due to bad gears I have a FS5W71-C transmission. (It's a variant of a transmision Datsun intorduced in the 70's.) Look on your data sticker in the driver's side door jamb to see what model you have.


----------



## dj.eph (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks. I guess I'll be getting myself reliable transportation this xmas instead of a nice LCD TV.


----------

